# Sergeant Greg Meagher



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Sergeant*
*Greg Meagher*
Richmond County Sheriff's Office, Georgia

End of Watch: Sunday, February 5, 2017

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 57

*Tour:* 33 years

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Exposure to toxins

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Sergeant Greg Meagher died after being exposed to liquid nitrogen fumes while attempting to rescue a woman at a medical facility at 1100 Emmett Street in Augusta.

He and several other deputies had responded to the facility and were told that a woman was unconscious inside. The deputies entered the facility to rescue the woman and were overcome by the fumes. Fire department personnel arrived on the scene and were able to remove Sergeant Meagher and the employee. They were both transported to Augusta University Hospital where Sergeant Meagher passed away.

The other three deputies were treated for their exposure to the toxins.

Sergeant Meagher had served with the Richmond County Sheriff's Office for 33 years. In 2004 he was shot in the face while assigned to a federal narcotics task force.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Sheriff Richard Roundtree
Richmond County Sheriff's Office
401 Walton Way
Augusta, GA 30911

Phone: (706) 821-1080


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)




----------

